# G0289



## cpccpma (Apr 2, 2010)

I would like to know if other offices are running into this problem.....work comp has started denying 29877 stating the correct code is G0289-no problem. We started billing the G0289 with the same price as 29877 due to the Colorado work comp fee schedule-which shows that the allowable for the G-code is over $1000.00. Now they are saying that they go by the Medicare allowable and that is all they are paying.....come on.....which fee schedule are they gonna use....pick one! Anyone else running into this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 2, 2010)

*Work comp payments*

Wow!  I'm not sure about Colorado, but here in South Dakota W/C carriers must abide by the state fee schedule for work comp - they can't just arbitrarily decide to pay the Medicare allowance because it's less that what the state says!  I would check with your state Department of Labor about that.


----------

